# It's Here!!!!!



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

The GT5K is here. I got the Red One w/ the 25 H Kohler & 6 speed tranny. After going over it with a fine tooth comb I cut for 2.5 hours. Seems to be quite a machine.

How well does the mulch kit work? I know everyone raves about Gator Blades and the such. Has anyone added a nose roller, is there much of a need?

I'd post a pick but it looks like everyone else's red  .


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds great. have you timed it yet in the 1/4 mile? What size deck does that machine come with? Is it lever lift or is it hydraulic lift? I am not at all familiar with Craftman L & G tractors so I am in the dark on a lot on those tractors, but I do like their styling a lot.

I have never used a mulching anything myself but am interested in mulching, but sure hate to pay JD what a mulch kit costs. I assume all thats needed is a plug to blank off the deck and mulching blades. If thats all there is to a mulching kit I can make the plug, and try some Gators myself.


I surprised your not getting any of this rain that Alabama is inundated with. Its been one heck of a gully washer all day and its stilol coming down by the bucket fulls. At least you got to cut your grass. It will be several days until mine gets anywhere dry enough to cut at this rate.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

It never happened if there aren't pictures!!!
Just kidding, congrats on the new machine! Yes you have to sleep in the house tonight!


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Chipmaker, we didn't get any rain. It all fizled out by the time it got to me. Your in South Central Al? Is that like Greenville / Fort Deposit area? The deck is a 48" manual lift, though I like my grass on the high side so I never let the lift out of the transport slot.

Stewart, yes I do have to sleep in the house cuz the wife has claimed the seat for tonight. She loves the mower.....we are GA DAWG fans over here and she is already talkin bout decorating the mower with DAWG stuff......I am a minimilist I guess...looking at takin all those darn stickers off that are going to fall off in a few years anyway.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I guess you do have to share....why don't you share the weedwacker with her?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

psrumors
Yep you got it to wtihin about 20 miles of where I hang my hat. We do most of our shopping in Greenville anymore just so we don't have to go in to Montgomery any more than necessary. 

My wifes originally from Fort Deposit.........

Its a super area to live in. Its far enough from the coast that hurricanes are not a major problem, we usually get rain ouot of them, and the distance inland is sufficient to keep an even keel with cold and hot fronts, so while north alabama gets ice and snow, our winters here are held off just enough by the gulf of mexico so they are pretty darn moderate and nice. Its humid at theright times and dry at the right times and weather is usually super 99% of the time. Biggest dissapointment here is yu do not notice the seasonal changes like up in north alabama or georgia. Trees go fro green to bare and bare to green. If it was not for the months of september october and november being drier than other months you would never know its fall time.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Well Chipmaker, here goes nothing. My Father is from Mobile, my great grand mother is from Fort Deposit and my grand parents currently live in Fort Deposit. The last names are Gibson and Lancaster also my great grand was married to a Porterfield. We are related to or know half the people from Montgomery to Mobile to Gulf Shores (my parents are in the process of selling out here and moving to the Gulf or Foley). So are you or your wife related to a Lancaster, Gibson, or Porterfield?

And yes, you all do have lovely weather down there and if my circumstances weren't different I would be in that area. My grand father has a bit of land down there and I have always wanted to move to there. Maybe someday.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

psrumors.....great to hear about your new tractor, I've also own the GT5k w/ 48" mower deck. Can't say any thing bad about mower and nothing but good about Sears.

The one thing I would recommend first and foremost would be an hour meter.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Argee, it was on before the mower was ever started. I have 3.2 hours showing.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Good for you..Now you'll know when to change oil and keep accurate records for an owner down the road....Plus it looks cool


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*psrumors*,

The GT5000 from all accounts is a really good machine, and there are several owners on this site that will advise if any is needed. Enjoy!

*Randy* 

*It's great to see you back!*


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> 
> 
> *Randy*
> ...


Thanks Mow Howard! It's great to be back.


----------

